# play game in small window?



## rosh325 (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey,
I was wondering if there's anyway to run a game (say starcraft) on XP in a small window rather than the default maximized. My friend has a mac and I know he can do their fancy "show all" thing where his game will be in a small window and still playable instead of maximized. Did that make any sense? I hope so. I look forward to any replies


----------



## rosh325 (Jan 30, 2003)

I have tried adding -W or -window at the end of the target line under properties for the shortcut but that did not work. To reiterate, I'd like to play starcraft (and other games) in a small window instead of full screen


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think some games are fixed. You can try ALT-ENTER or CTRL-ENTER and that should go into windowed mode, but the graphics may get screwed.


----------



## rosh325 (Jan 30, 2003)

No dice. That's so sad. Why is it that a mac can do it?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OS specific i guess. I know some games do, but I havent seen one recently.


----------



## sinsation (Sep 15, 2003)

rosh325 said:


> I have tried adding -W or -window at the end of the target line under properties for the shortcut but that did not work. To reiterate, I'd like to play starcraft (and other games) in a small window instead of full screen


Try -sw or -window_ed_. You could also try -w xxxx -h xxxx where xxxx is the size of the window you want. For example, if you're running 1280x1024 normally and want your game to start in a window 640x480 you'd use _-w 640 -h 480_.


----------



## iLLegaL89 (Jan 27, 2005)

loooooooooool i actually did this by mistake and remember this thread

so anyway, i was using gg client, a client bla bla. www.gg-game.com download here

and i used the "watch live game" box to watch some replays of past pro games

i double clicked it, and normally it opens up warcraft and you click on the Lan bit etc

but i kept spam clicking it by mistake, and then it opened in a window lol

so i could use MSN etc same timne as watching  this can also be used to play battle.net games etc. pretty kool i thaught altho its given me a head ache lol

so im pretty sure this can be done without gg-client

** edit

i can also change the size of box  pretty kool altho my head is spinning lol


----------

